# Trails in der Umgebung Offenbach



## Downhiller16 (26. März 2011)

Wie schon die Überschrift sagt suche ich und ein Freund noch ein paar  trails oder einen wo man ganz gut fahren kan fun haben oder wo man bauen  kann , also wir haben ein ganz gutes Gebiet wo man eigentlich bauen  kann und das wollen wir vllt bauen und da bräuchten wir vllt noch ein  paar helfer oder einer kennt wirklich einen guten Trail wo man fahren  kann 
und ja wir kennen den Bombenkrater Offenbach und ja wir waren auch schon dort , und wir finden ihn nicht so gut 
Wir fahren auch immer wieder in Beerfelden im Odenwald aber halt nicht  jedes Wochende und suchen halt noch einen Trail wo man Just for Fun  fahren kann 
und unter weiterm suchen wir noch weitere Mitfahrer für unsere Kleine truppe ^^^wer interesse hatt einfach mal melden 
ich hoffe es kennt jemand trails hier 
MFg Downhiller16


----------



## Downhiller16 (30. März 2011)

suchen auch noch mit fahrer 
ich hoffe es finden sich welche ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asper (31. März 2011)

kommt ihr direkt aus offenbach ?


----------



## Downhiller16 (1. April 2011)

ne wir kommen von ausher halb
aber ich hatte mal downhiller kenne gelernt aber vergessen wie die hier heißen xD war noch zur zeit wo ich dirt gefahren bin ^^
fährst du downhill oder freeride ?


----------



## Downhiller16 (1. April 2011)

hat wer bock morgen biken zu gehen ?


----------



## Downhiller16 (2. April 2011)

ist den überhaupt keiner hier aus dem umkreis offenbach der lust hat mit usn zu fahren oder trails zum fahren kennt ?


----------



## Crackintosh (6. April 2011)

komme aus der gegend, fahre aber meist eher tourenmäßig bereits vorhandene waldwege und trails. wo ist denn eigentlich dieser "bombenkrater" ?


----------



## Downhiller16 (6. April 2011)

in der nähe von der s bahn station offenbach bieber oder so , weis aber net  genau wie die station heißt
also fährste kein downhill oder freeride ?
hmm schade anscheined kommen keine weitern downhiller oder freerider aus offenbach oder dem umkreis 
oder sie sind anscheinend nicht hier in ibc drin


----------



## x-rossi (6. April 2011)

da findest du genügend (offenbacher, hanauer, frankfurter, neu-isenburger und was weiß ich noch). 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434812
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515173
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476621

btw - der bombenkrater befindet sich in der nähe der s-bahn station offenbach-ost.


----------



## Downhiller16 (6. April 2011)

also einfach mal dort weiter suchen bei vllt freireiter reinschreiben ?


----------



## F.Zoller (6. April 2011)

am grünen see ist noch potenzial zum ausbaun und man kann schöne touren fahren
woher kommst du denn ? ich kann dich mal mitnehmen wobei das eher für wenig federweg geeignet ist, also hundert vorne reichen 
frag auch mal bei www.bdoff.de bikedepartment offenbach an und am vom rossi beschrieben ort wird dir bestimmt jemand weiterhelfen können
ansonsten gibts noch was im stadtwald 

lg 
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (6. April 2011)

wo ist den der stadtwald oder ist der das dort gut ?


----------



## Crackintosh (7. April 2011)

Downhiller16 schrieb:


> wo ist den der stadtwald oder ist der das dort gut ?



im rot markierten gebiet gibts einige trails zu finden, aber nichts was freeride oder cc zu nennen wäre - beim grünen punkt über gravenbruch gibts ne alte bmx bahn...


----------



## Downhiller16 (7. April 2011)

ok vielen dank


----------



## Downhiller16 (8. April 2011)

Downhiller16 schrieb:


> ok vielen dank


also das in gravenbruch kenne ich schon 
aber mit nem Downhiller dort auf ner dirt line größten teils zu jumpen ist ******* ^^


----------



## Crackintosh (11. April 2011)

hab mir die bahn in of mal am wochenende angeschaut - was besseres wirst du in deiner umgebung wohl kaum finden, vor allem wenns dir ums reine downhillen geht. da musst dein bike schonmal in die bahn packen und in richtung spessart, odenwald oder in einen bikepark fahren....


----------



## Andy-71 (19. April 2011)

@Downhiller16 ist Maintal nahe genug für euch wo genau treibt ihr euch rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (19. April 2011)

ne eher net


----------



## Meister Alex (19. April 2011)

Gude,
wo bitte ist denn was in Maintal zum Trail fahren? 
Sorry wegen der Frage, aber ich komme aus Enkheim und hier in der Nähe ist nix zum Trail fahren. Ein bischen was ist im Vilbeler Wald möglich, das Gelände vom bdoff.de logo, da geht was. In Hanau ist glaube ich auch noch ein Spot, aber kleiner als Offenbach. Aber wo geht was in Maintal? Wäre ja für mich direkt um die Ecke. Infos gerne auch als PM.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Downhiller16 (19. April 2011)

Ist der Trail in Hanau gut ? Weil habe den schon oft mal die Northshore von der Autobahn Gesehn weil wollte den mir mal anschauen


----------



## crushkill (20. April 2011)

Hi, wo gibt es denn Northshores in Hanau? Wär für mich das nächste.

Gruß Crushkill


----------



## Meister Alex (20. April 2011)

Gude,
naja der Spot ist ca. halb so groß wie der in Offenbach. Mit trails hat der genausoviel am Hut wie OF. Übrigens liegt der in einem Waldstück zwischen der Autobahn und der Bundesstraße die zum Ikea führt. Mehr Infos bekommst ihr bestimmt von den locals sofern die hier im Forum aktiv sind wovon ich mal ausgehe.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Andy-71 (20. April 2011)

also ich bin öfters mal am spot in hanau ist eher was für dirt biker und northshore ist eine rampe mit landung und der rest ns ging mal über wasser auf eine kleine insel die ist aber total hinüber @ Meister Alex ich weiss das es hier nix gibt vor lauter frust fahr ich schon längere touren mit meinem 19 kg kona ich will endlich wieder nach Winterberg


----------



## Andy-71 (20. April 2011)

ach nochwas war jemand schonmal in darmstadt burg frankenstein?? wenn ja gut oder lohnt sich nicht !


----------



## Downhiller16 (21. April 2011)

also habe mal von einem gehört das es dort etwas schwer den einstieg zu finden ist und das es naja ist,aber war selber noch nie da


----------



## Ikonoklast (28. April 2011)

Rinne lohnt sich immer.
 Nach Hanau zu fahren lohnt sich nichtmal mit dem Dirtrad von Maintal aus, obwohl ich mit dem Rad in 15min am Spot bin.
Ansonsten geht in Offenbach nur Bdo, dafür ist aber das DH Rad zu groß und schwer und zuviel Federweg, außerdem wenn du meinst, dass du dort eh nicht so den Spaß hast ists eh hinfällig. Was besseres als Bdo findest du in Of aber nicht zum fahren. Ist bisschen doof.


----------



## Andy-71 (28. April 2011)

@Ikonoklast sers wo kommste her wenn schon 63477 da steht ??
Man müsste hier irgendwo ein park hinbauen verdammtnochmal Winterberg zu weit und beerfelden zu weit da noch kein auto vefügbar ist um hinzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (28. April 2011)

jap ein park fehlt hier wirklich ,aber wir haben keinen gescheiten berg hier in der nähe


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. April 2011)

dörnigheim


----------



## Andy-71 (29. April 2011)

@ Ikonoklast wie jetzt und noch nie über den weg gefahren ich wohn auch in dgh


----------



## F.Zoller (29. April 2011)

im sommer wird ein bikepark gebaut


----------



## Downhiller16 (29. April 2011)

wo den ? und was für einer ,also dh , fr oder dirt


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. April 2011)

Ich wohn da ja erst seit 2 Jahren, aber wenn du mir noch nicht über den Weg gefahren bist, fährst du evtl nicht so oft Fahrrad


----------



## Andy-71 (29. April 2011)

@ Ikonoklast ja leider viel zu wenig zeit wegen arbeit und wo willste hier schon anständig biken


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. April 2011)

Gibt keine ordentliche Möglichkeit außer nach Frankfurt und Street fahren


----------



## F.Zoller (30. April 2011)

bad vilbel aber mehr dirt bike lastig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2011)

...der park in stromberg macht am 14. 5. auf !!!!! bike ins auto - in 1,5 std, is man dort !!!!


----------



## Downhiller16 (6. Mai 2011)

ja da fahre ich lieber nach beerfelden wo ich wieso hinfahre , weil dort hin fährt man nur 1 stunde


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2011)

na , dann mach das doch ..


----------



## philluck (7. Mai 2011)

traut euch ruhig mal nach darmstadt, es lohnt sich für dh'ler.

wir, 2-5 leute, fahren auch um den frankenstein/prinzenberg eher lockere touren mit entspanntem bergauf und heftigem bergab. 

wenn du interesse hast schreib ich dir ne pm mit kontaktdaten, dann könnte man was starten


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (9. Mai 2011)

An die Dörnigheimer: Sagt euch der Silbersee was, bzw. Seeloch. Der liegt im Wald an der AS Hanau-Nord. War letzte Woche nach bestimmt 2 Jahren mal wieder da. Hat sich viel verändert. Ursprünglich war es mal nur ein kleiner Trail um einen kleinen See. Mittlerweile wurden da aber auch ein paar Dirtjumps gebaut. Ist zwar nichts grosses, dafür ist man mit dem Rad in 15-20 Minuten von Dörnigheim aus da.


----------



## Andy-71 (9. Mai 2011)

sers Fungus war schon öfters in hanau am silbersee aber mit nem 19 kg freerider bringt das nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (10. Mai 2011)

Lohnt sich für mich auch mit dem Dirtrad nicht. Hügel alle zu klein


----------



## F.Zoller (10. Mai 2011)

des meinte ich mit grünen see


----------



## Maitre-B (28. Mai 2011)

Crackintosh schrieb:


> im rot markierten gebiet gibts einige trails zu finden, aber nichts was freeride oder cc zu nennen wäre - beim grünen punkt über gravenbruch gibts ne alte bmx bahn...


Hi,

wo finde ich da denn was ausser Schotterwegen? Ich glaube mir felt noch das geschulte Auge...

Danke

Maitre B


----------



## Downhiller16 (28. Mai 2011)

also hier in der umgebugn von offenbach wirst du nichts nach fr finden , und wen dan brauchst du einen weg , ideen und dan muste selber bauen , weil so wirste schwer was finden


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2011)

fahr ´halt in den wernertannen park in mörfelden ....


----------



## Downhiller16 (30. Mai 2011)

ich habe mittlerweile was gefunden ,aber es wird glaub ich noch dort gebaut aber der förster ist drauf aufmerksam


----------



## F.Zoller (31. Mai 2011)

wo ? : )


----------



## Downhiller16 (31. Mai 2011)

dietzenbach oben auf dem hexenberg


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2011)

es gibt was auf dem hexenberg?? was gibts da denn?


----------



## Downhiller16 (1. Juni 2011)

ja nen kleinen downhill/dirt track , also net klein aber schon nice 
wird aber vom förster denke ich überwacht ,aber es bauen trotzdem noch leute anscheinend dort oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bOERt (4. Juni 2011)

da muss ich doch glatt mal guggen 

ob ich das finde .. liegt ja eigentlich auf meiner dizzebacher hügelrunde (die mich meinen alten rahmen kostete )


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. Juni 2011)

ist leicht zu finden wen man sich dort oben auskennt , wen net dan ist es etwas schwerer ^^


----------



## bOERt (6. Juni 2011)

ich habs nicht gefunden .. nur kleingärten. 
nochmal suchen ,.. 

Iss dein Scott weiss und hast du n weissen helm und n weissen rucksack .. ? dann hab ich dich mal 
durch steinberg fahn sehn.


----------



## Downhiller16 (10. Juni 2011)

also habe schon nen scott ist auch weis 
es ist das scott gambler 20 dh 2010 
und mein helm ist grau blau und rucksack ist schwarz
wie gesagt ist net so leicht zu finden ^^#
hatte es auch nur durch hilfe gefunden


----------



## bOERt (23. Juni 2011)

also wenn man bei der strecke unten an einer Bienenzucht ankommt
dann sieht die eher alt und unbenutzt aus und man bräuchte n Klappspaten um den einen oder anderen Baumstamm anzurampen.

war ich an der richtigen stelle ?


----------



## Downhiller16 (23. Juni 2011)

ne also wie gesagt ist schon schwer zufinden
also es ist ein hoher berg wo man hoch fahren muss und man hatt einen guten ausblick auf ürgend eine stadt ,aber ka welche und halt oben vor der strecke ist ein kleiner hügel  mit türen drin  ist bestimmt ein wasserspeicher oder so


----------



## obolator (23. Juni 2011)

Den kenn ich, bist Du Dir sicher, das es der Hexenberg ist? Könnte auch der Weg zur Bulau seien, Wenn Du Berg auf fährst ist der Wasserspeicher auf der rechten Seite...


----------



## bOERt (24. Juni 2011)

ja ich würde sagen ich war auf der / dem Bulau. Messenhausen rein hoch an den Reitställen vorbei
dann kommt links der Wasserspeicher an dem auch ein Sprunhügel ist. allerdings wohl eher ungenutzt.
dann weiter am Wasserhügel vorbei und nach 100m links auf den fast parallel verlaufenden Joggingpfad dann gerade aus schmaler weg.

Dort waren einige verwitterte Anleger und kleinere "drops" und ein 40cm hoher Baumstamm ( kleine rampe davor basteln ) und ein paar kleinere die man beiseite räumen könnte. 

Allerdings war das nicht so freeridig oder downhillig denn ich muss ja im moment mein Hardteil fahn 
curare iss im moment ausser betrieb und wartet auf Post aus Mayen.

Das war aber sicherlich nicht die strecke die gesucht wird.. denn die soll ja neu sein. 
Die war eher verlassen.


----------



## Downhiller16 (24. Juni 2011)

also an obolator : jap das ist die strecke , zumindest so wie du den weg dort hin sagst
und an boert : jap dort oben ist ja diese kleine holzrampe weiter unten  und diese kleine hügel drum rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bOERt (24. Juni 2011)

ich hab keine Holzrampe gesehn.

nur den jogginpfad und die verwitterte Strecke .. bei der ein paar Anleger noch zu erkennen waren. Aber Holzrampen  hab ich leider keine gesehen.


----------



## Downhiller16 (24. Juni 2011)

also es ist dort auch keine holzrampe , es ist eher eine schlecht gebaute holzbrücke über einen double der weit unten steht ,aber wenn man einige Leute hätte könnte man noch einiges dort bauen


----------



## obolator (24. Juni 2011)

Hört sich doch nicht schlecht an. Ich fahr derzeit auch nur Hardtail - wil gerade aufrüsten - Evtl. nächstes oder übernächstes WE mal hin ...


----------



## Downhiller16 (24. Juni 2011)

ja must mal schauen ob du es so finden kannst


----------



## obolator (29. Juni 2011)

gestern mal da gewesen, Wenn Du den Wasserspeicher rechts von Dir hast, wo geht der Trail ab? Habe gester ca 100m hinter dem Wasserspeicher was gefunden. Geht links ab. Hinter dem Speicer kommt man auch runter...


----------



## mastervier (30. Juni 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich noch den Bombenkrater?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (7. Juli 2011)

also es geht rechts vom speicher runter und ja es gibt noch den Bombenkrater , wo ich auch öfters bin,aber jetzt erst mal net , da meine gabel erst mal repariert werden muss


----------



## Andy-71 (10. Juli 2011)

fährt jemand heute zum bk nach offenbach ???


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. August 2011)

so war die tage oben an dem trail  am hexenberg , ist wieder alles zu -,- und denke diesmal für immer , weil ürgen welche leute ja von der seite eine neue einfahrt machen musten -,-


----------



## bOERt (4. August 2011)

schade und ich habs nie gefunden


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. August 2011)

war ein schöner trail , werde immer wieder mal vorbei schauen und hoffen , das es wieder welche freigemacht haben


----------



## Crackintosh (9. August 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> also wenn man bei der strecke unten an einer Bienenzucht ankommt
> dann sieht die eher alt und unbenutzt aus und man bräuchte n Klappspaten um den einen oder anderen Baumstamm anzurampen.
> 
> war ich an der richtigen stelle ?



schau dir dochmal 

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx

an. wenn du oben rechts "strasse" anklickst siehst du die osm darstellung, da sind schon recht viele trails drin - trails schwarz gestrichelt, reitwege grün gestrichelt. an den bienen bin ich neulich auch vorbei (aus richtung offenthal kommend), n paar meter weiter wieder zur bulau hoch und dann wieder hoch richtung hexenberg. da war dann auch ne art speicher oder forststation, den trail bin ich dann aber auch mit meinem touren-hardtail locker runter...


----------



## Andy-71 (12. August 2011)

war heute am bk in Offenbach da hatte wohl der Förster schlechte laune die grossen hügel alle weg oder weiss hier jemand mehr ??


----------



## Downhiller16 (12. August 2011)

ja , war auch da ,die bdo leute bauen  alles zur zeit wieder auf , aber weis net mehr genau warum alles abgerissen wurde , war glaub ich wegen dem müll ,aber mehr weis ich auch net mehr


----------



## Andy-71 (12. August 2011)

mal sehen evtl. fahr ich morgen nochmal mit bike hin bin schon eingerostet bei all dem regen


----------



## Meister Alex (12. August 2011)

Jupp war wegen dem Müll, einer Feuerstelle und nicht sauber gebauten Sachen. Der Bombenkrater wird nun häufiger vom Amt kontrolliert! Also überlasst das bauen bitte den locals.
Und nehmt euren Müll mit raus aus dem Wald und werft ihn in eine, fast überall zu findende, Mülltonne. Sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, oder? Im Bk sah's teilweise aus wie Sau, kein Wunder wenn da dann die Behörden wieder einen Spot beobachten und ihn gegebenenfalls, wie geschehen, platt machen.
Die letze Aktion sollte als ein deutlicher "Schuss vor den Bug" unsererseits wahrgenommen werden!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy-71 (13. August 2011)

Danke für die info Meister Alex


----------



## F.Zoller (25. August 2011)

Heute gab es eine Podiumsdiskusion mit den 4 Oberbürgermeister-Kandidaten für die Schüler von Offenbach. Dabei wurde auch das Thema Schneckenberg, durch eine Frage aus dem Publikum angesprochen. 
Horst Schneider meinte zur Frage, die so ungefähr lautete:
" Herr Schneider es wurde viel zum Thema Kulturförderung und Jugendförderung (usw ...) gesagt und wie wichtig das wäre, aber was ist mit dem Schneckenberg. Der nun ja auch ein wichtiger Ort für viele ist, wurde in den Sommerferien wieder massiv von der Stadt zerstört"
horst schneider wusste von dem allen natürlich nichts ...
(dazu von mir gleich mehr ich geh jetzt erstmal essen, komm grad von der schule)

(so jetzt mein edit  is jetzt schon ein bischen her, aber ich hab des voll vergessen ):
Ja jetzt Schneiders Antwort darauf war das er davon überhaupt nichts wüsste und das, das neu für ihn wär uns das mal was vor jahren große sprünge wegemacht wurden. 
Der grund war weil das zu gefährlich sei und wenn sich jemand verletzt würde das auch die Stadt betreffen. Und er hat glaub ich noch als erstes gesagt, das es wegen dem Müll war.
Er meinte auserdem noch, das man sich gerne wegen der Legalisierung an ihn wenden kann und das der verein der dafür gegründet wurde, dann mangelndes interesse zeigte. ( ich weis die  wahrheit... )
Dann wurde noch gefragt was mit einem gerücht ist, das da ein outdoor freizeitplatz oder in der richtung gebaut werden soll. Davon wusste er auch nichts, wobei ich ihm nicht traue, weil er das bei anderen themen auch so was gesagt hat und er dann von den anderen politikern "verbessert" wurde.

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen. Ich dachte das könnte man vielleicht nochmal gebrauchen. 
Ja und ich bin froh das jemand anderes das angesprochen hat, weil mir dazu bestimmt nichts gutes eingefallen wäre ...


----------



## clkblack (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, welche Strecken /Trails ihr gerne in der Offenbacher Umgebung fahrt.

Ich bin erst neu beim Mountain Biken gelandet und kenne mich leider nicht sonderlich gut aus. (BK ist mir bekannt, hier sind mir die Sprünge allerdings etwas zu heftig.)

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## clkblack (8. Mai 2014)

Keiner i-welche Tipps?


----------



## bOERt (8. Mai 2014)

Moinsen.. Ringwäldchen in götzenhain ?

Aufm "hohen Berg" in dietzenbach war vor 10 Jahren auch mal eine.
Auf der bulau war mal eine "offizielle" DH Strecke 1980 oder so  von der kann man noch Überreste finden.  Sonst wirds schwierig.. 

BK (todesbahn  ) iss schon kuhl .. Musst ja nicht den todessprung nehmen da gibts auch flowigeres.


----------



## clkblack (8. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank erst mal! Auch wenn die Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind. .. Kennst du irgendwelche schönen Strecken oder Abfahrten in der Umgebung?


----------



## marcotrainito (11. Mai 2014)

In den Steinbrüchen in Dietesheim befinden sich diverse Trails um die verschiedenen Seen. Das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Bin da öfter unterwegs, und ebenfalls Anfänger.


----------



## PR-Music (13. Mai 2014)

Hey komme aus Langen, fahre ab und zu mal in den Taunus, Odenwald etc., hauptsächlich Singeltrails. Würde mich brennend interessieren wo diese Strecke in Bulau und Götzenhain ist. Wer Bock und Interesse hätte mal da einen abstecher mit mir zu machen, soll sich melden.


----------



## PR-Music (13. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bOERt (13. Mai 2014)

Auf der bulau ist nicht mehr viel übrig. Befindet sich oben in der nähe der Wasserspeicher.  Und in Götzenhain im ringwäldchen ist ein kleiner Vulkankrater welcher mit ein paar strecken durchzogen ist. 

In den Steinbrüchen in Dietesheim ist Naturschutzgebiet. Das kann ärger geben.


----------



## PR-Music (13. Oktober 2014)

bOERt schrieb:


> Auf der bulau ist nicht mehr viel übrig. Befindet sich oben in der nähe der Wasserspeicher.  Und in Götzenhain im ringwäldchen ist ein kleiner Vulkankrater welcher mit ein paar strecken durchzogen ist.
> 
> In den Steinbrüchen in Dietesheim ist Naturschutzgebiet. Das kann ärger geben.



Dieses Götzenhainer Ringwäldchen ist ja nett, war mal da. Etwas ungepflegt aber für so "um die Ecke nach der Arbeit wenn man nicht länger als ne Stunden Zeit hat" ist es ein echter Geheimtipp und nur 10-12min von Langen entfernt. 

Wo genau ist sind die Reste in Bulau am Wasserspeicher? 

An der Moret bei Dieburg scheint es, als hätte da jemand vor nicht allzulanger Zeit auch mal was gegraben. 

Sonst noch irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------

